# Fliegenfischen, aber wo???



## hahoki (19. April 2004)

Hi Angelfreunde
Ich war vor zwei Wochen in MecklenburgVP mit meiner Fliegenrute und wollte mal wieder so richtig fliegenfischen.
War nix.
In Güstrow im Angelshop sagte man mir, ich müsste eine spezielle Erlaubnis (Stempel im Fischereischein) haben. Mein Schein ist neu und wurde in Niedersachsen ausgestellt. Da ist kein Platz vorgesehen für so einen Stempel. 
Kann mich da jemand aufklären?
Und die einzige mir benannte Strecke zum Fliegenfischen sei an der Nebel, in der Nähe von Güstrow!
Mir fällt es schwer das zu glauben da es doch dort jede Menge Wasser gibt.
Muss sagen, ich habe in den letzten 20+ Jahren in Schottland gelebt und mir ist das hier alles noch sehr fremd und ungewohnt! 
Man muss doch auch in Norddeutschland mit der Fliege angeln können, oder????


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Hallo Hahoki,
Stempel?? Besondere Erlaubnis?? NUR EIN FLUß zum Fliegenfischen??? Wie heißt der Händler???

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich bin aus Hessen und bei uns gibts KEINE besondere Erlaubnis für's Fliegenfischen und die Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer sind in MeckPomm anerkannt!! 

Genug Wasser gibt es da auch, vielleicht nicht unbedingt die Klassischen Fliegengewässer, aber vom Boot aus mit der Fliegenrute auf Hecht sollte in den ganzen Seen da oben mehr als möglich sein!!! Oder Meerforellenfischen mit der Fliege in der Ostsee, Güstrow is da ja nun nicht unbedingt weit weg von...

Mal schauen, was die anderen Boardies zu der "Speziellen Fliegenfischer Erlaubnis" sagen...

Ach ja, Ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN HIER IM BOARD AN DICH!!!


----------



## Ace (19. April 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Wenn du schon so weit oben bist, dann solltest du wie schon erwähnt mit der Fliegenrute an die Ostsee gehen.
Für die Meck-Pomm-Küste brauchst du eine extra Küstenangelerlaubniss die 20 Euro im Jahr kostet.
Zu den Binnengewässern, Flüssen etc. kann ich dir nicht´s sagen nur werden die meissten(wenn nicht sogar alle) in Vereinshand sein und da werden dann leider eigene Regeln erstellt.
Auch hierfür müsstest du dir dann bei den jeweiligen Ausgabestellen Erlaubnisscheine holen. Der Fliegenfischer-Stempel im Fischereischein ist Blödsinn...wenn du einen aus Niedersachsen hast kannst du damit auch Fliegenfischen...aber leider eben nur in Gewässern für die auch Gastkarten vergeben werden. Leider ist das gerade bei Flifi Gewässern sehr selten der Fall.
Die einzige und momentan auch sehr fängige möglichkeit ist die Ostseeküste. Die Karte bekommst du in den meissten Angelfachgeschäften im Norden. hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## schemm (20. April 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Gute Möglichkeiten zum Fliegenfischen gibt es in Brandenburg. Z.B. Stepenitz, Dosse, Dömitz, Rhin u.a.
Tages-Karten kann man beim Landesanglerverband Brandenburg erhalten, musst Du aber rechtzeitig vorher machen. 

Schau mal unter  http://www.farioev.de , dort gibt es viele Informationen.


----------



## hahoki (21. April 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Danke!

 Steffen60431: Ich hatte auch u.a. an Hecht gedacht, der hatte aber noch Schonzeit. Im letzten Herbst hatte ich mir extra einen Satz Hechtfliegen (jawohl!) icl. Stahlvorfach aus dem UK kommen lassen. Ich hab' die Kombination bis jetzt noch nicht an der Rute gehabt. Stelle mir das Werfen recht schwierig vor (Gewicht!).Danke auch für die beruhigenden Worte bezüglich Stempel zum Fliegenfischen!

Ace: Fliegenfischen an der Küste habe ich noch nicht probiert. In Schottland gäbe es da Probleme mit den Leuten, welche die Fangberechtigung für das Fischen mit Netzen entlang der Küste haben. Das wir sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern! Verschiedene Fangstationen wurden schon von Angelverbänden aufgekauft um somit den Flussfischern wieder eine Chance zu geben.
Danke für den Hinweis! Meerforelle wäre eine feine Sache!!!

Schemm: Es könnte sein dass MVP einen an der Angelei interessierten Touristen verloren hat, Danke!


----------



## hecht1984 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Hallo, ich bin zwar ein sehr junger fliegenfischer, und bin noch voll in der lernphase aber das mit dem stempel is mir auch neu, ich habe mich bei meinem vereinsvorsitzenden erkundigt, der lacht nur kurz. aber wennmir schon mal hier sind, weiß einer wo man in meck pomm das fliegenfischen vor schmales geld lernen kann???


----------



## Nelson (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

In MeckPomm braucht man doch für das süßwasser keine erlaubnis! dort kann jeder angeln. genau wie in brandenburg und in türingen und hoffentlich bald auch in s.-anhalt 

DAV halt ^^

tight lines!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (23. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Es gibt eine Fliegenfischerprüfung,da bekommst du dann einen Stempel in deinen Sportfischer-Paß und kannst dir an den Gewässern eine Tageskarte holen wo es eine solche Pflicht gibt (glaube bei Fisch&Fun wurde mal an socher Strecke geangelt).

An den meisten Gewässer ist Fliegenfischen erlaubt ,was der Gerätehändler warscheinlich meinte ist eine reine Fliegenstrecke .


----------



## Torsten Rühl (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen, aber wo???*

Was GardenFly erzählt hat stimmt. Für Vereinsmitglieder besteht die Möglichkeit eien Fliegenfischerprüfung abzulegen. Der VDSF hat dazu ein paar Sachen aufgestellt.
Man bekommt dann einen Stempel in den Sportfischereipass. 
Fas Fly-Fit Programm der Fischereiverbänder lehnt sich daran an und berechtigt Fliegenfischerschule die nach diesem Programm schulen auch einen Stempel zu geben in den Pass.
Auf der Seite des Rheinischen Fischereiverband ist dies näher erklärt.
Es gibt auch andere Flifischule die zertifiziert sind.
Ob dies wirklich nötig ist bezweifel ich zwar doch so kann man wenigstens einigermaßen erkennen ob derjenige ein bischen was drauf hat oder nicht. Dies ist aber eher an gewässern der Fall wo man grossen wert auf Etikette legt.
Ich kenne mittlerweile einige Gewässer auch bei uns wo dies Pflicht ist um an eine Karte zu kommen. Wir im Verein wollen das auch so dabei ist es wichtig das man den Fisch zu schätzen weiß. Und auch wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. was nützt es einem verein wenn er Leute ans Wasser läßt die sich mit den Rute umbringen bzw. verletzt nach Hause fahren mit einer Menge Ärger der damit verbunden ist.


----------

